# LOBSTAHHHH - fresh from Maine



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

First time I've done this but holy hell. I'll be doing this a few times a year. We ordered 5 1.25lb and 5 1.5lb lobsters. 10 total. FREESHIP saves me $30. And the total was under $200 for 10 whole live lobsters to my door.

Needless to say. DELICIOUS.

Website: mainelobsternow.com










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice. All you need is some melted buttah!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nothing like Maine lobster... the best period. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hard to beat Maine Lobster with Irish butter... I've eaten two 16 ounce tails with 12 ounces of drawn Irish butter a few times and it's amazing with a side of 8 ounces of Petit Filet Mignon.....burrrrpppppppp.

** Addendum.....drawn butter means clarified butter and I use KerryGold Irish for this. Clarified means heating the butter slowly over low heat to remove any milk solids...skim that off the top and you have that delicious tasting sweet essence of the Gods with just a twist of lemon....omg I'm hungry!


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

Thank you for sharing. this will be a great New Years eve meal!! thank you


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Im disgusted by your cruelty (in posting such a delicious picture but not sending me a lobstergram)


----------



## sinkable (Feb 15, 2010)

Gummy Jones said:


> Im disgusted by your cruelty (in posting such a delicious picture but not sending me a lobstergram)


Next time - it WONT BE LONG


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mmmmmmm, those look like some tasty sea bugs!


----------



## BudgetMinded (Nov 25, 2017)

Glad to hear you got a safe batch to eat. I think the stuff is just too expensive. I'd rather have a prime rib  But my folks like to eat both on special times. I never eat the lobster they always buy the frozen stuff and it smells and tastes awful.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Back in college, there was a place on Rt 1 in Saugus, MA, The Hilltop Steakhouse. Nothing fancy, but they had steaks bigger than your head. I was a fan of the two pound lobster pie with butter and a few bread crumbs on top. Kept my cholesterol above the safe level for weeks. 
Across the street was the Golden Banana which we won’t discuss here.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I sent one from Maine 3 years ago to a friend that is Lobster crazy. Arrived alive, husband came home, called wife saying I don’t know what you have in this box on the porch, but something in the box is live and moving around lol. She said just throw it in the bathtub I’ll be home soon and take care of it...

We have a Lobster truck that shows up all around Nashville different locations. They post on the website where they will be when... we have fresh Main lobster Rolls with bread toasted and a ton of butter poured over it. Man it’s really good. You can’t beat Lobster from Maine!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Costco has some great pricing on Lobster Tails with Filet MIgnons.......

Rastelli Market Fresh Angus Beef Prime Filet Mignon 6 oz., 4-count & Wild Caught Maine Lobster Tails 6-7 oz., 4-count $139.....really really good and with a Costco guarantee....if you don't like it.....We are committed to offering the best value to our members, with a risk-free 100% satisfaction guarantee on both your membership and merchandise.

So far this has been the best deal for Surf n Turf there is....a meal at Ruth Chris for 2 people costs $140.....this would be 4 meals at least....guaranteed.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't get me wrong; I love Maine Lobster. But as a diver with lots of bottom time in the Caribbean and South Florida, nothing beats broiled Spiny Lobster pulled fresh off the reef with your own hand!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't get me wrong; I love Maine Lobster. But as a diver with lots of bottom time in the Caribbean and South Florida, nothing beats broiled Spiny Lobster pulled fresh off the reef with your own hand!


Wish I could dive. Any more than about 10' of water pressure on my ears kills me.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't get me wrong; I love Maine Lobster. But as a diver with lots of bottom time in the Caribbean and South Florida, nothing beats broiled Spiny Lobster pulled fresh off the reef with your own hand!


Having lived in Florida my whole life I have to agree. There's just something special about pulling something out of the water and putting it straight on the grill that makes it taste better. Or it at least makes me think it tastes better.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am sure Maine Lobster beats the Hell out of Tennessee Lobster...... But our Lobster is funner to catch....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

And then there is Abalone... remember going to Ft. Bragg area in California where my Dad and his friends would dive for this great stuff... they'd catch and grill em... was amazing and it's been decades since I had some.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ranger0282 said:


> I am sure Maine Lobster beats the Hell out of Tennessee Lobster...... But our Lobster is funner to catch....


Those are some monsters! (the crawdads, not the boys). Used to catch 'em in the creeks around here when I was a kid, but they were barely big enough for much more than bait. Those look to be good eatin' size!


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

curmudgeonista said:


> Don't get me wrong; I love Maine Lobster. But as a diver with lots of bottom time in the Caribbean and South Florida, nothing beats broiled Spiny Lobster pulled fresh off the reef with your own hand!


In addition to those clawless spiny lobster, we also have Spanish lobster down here on the island - essentially a lobster tail with eyes - but we're not allowed to take any lobster while diving


----------



## Bigal7373 (Mar 3, 2019)

Lobster with lots of butter can't be beat .


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Bigal7373 said:


> Lobster with lots of butter can't be beat .


Kerrygold Pure Irish Butter.....tons of this butter!:grin2:


----------

